# New Here And Interested In Your Opinion



## Diesel Power

The other day had to pick up my kid sister, she works some beauty parlour, walked in straight from work, so had me steelies, jeans and vest on and tell you what was beating the women off with a stick. Has this ever happened to anyone else? Now as a guy who cannot have enough fanny in my life this was awesome, will start hanging around womens places all the time in my work gear.


----------



## Ser

Pics???? 

Welcome to uk-m


----------



## RedKola

I agree - pics?

In work gear preferably!

Cheers


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> Pics????
> 
> Welcome to uk-m





RedKola said:


> I agree - pics?
> 
> In work gear preferably!
> 
> Cheers


OMG they're at it again:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

:devil2:

WE could do with some pics from you too hotshot!

We are willing to accept naked/semi naked pics via pm.....for us to share with the other ladies in the P/R


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> :devil2:
> 
> WE could do with some pics from you too hotshot!
> 
> We are willing to accept naked/semi naked pics via pm.....for us to share with the other ladies in the P/R


I couldn't possibly oblige.... the gunnage would have your eye out pmsl:lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Rossco700 said:


> I couldn't possibly oblige.... the gunnage would have your eye out pmsl:lol: :lol:


I'm sorry but to make a statement like that....welll, we need proof to be frank


----------



## Ser

I'm willing to take that chance:thumb: for the benefit of the other ladies of course...i'll get nothin out of it at all:innocent: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ser

besides, i got two eyes.....i got a spare:laugh:


----------



## robisco11

A man in work gear...not my personal preference tbh


----------



## Rossco700

haha you girls are funny.........i'm scared now :scared:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Mrs Weeman said:


> besides, i got two eyes.....i got a spare:laugh:


Mrs wee our friend red the policeman is on and I think hes in a naughty mood!


----------



## robisco11

Callofthewild said:


> Mrs wee our friend red the policeman is on and I think hes in a naughty mood!


yup..hes well after me


----------



## Críostóir

robisco11 said:


> yup..hes well after me


Hahahaha


----------



## robisco11

dont be jealous...i am gorgeous.


----------



## Críostóir

robisco11 said:


> dont be jealous...i am gorgeous.


You keep tellin yourself that! Im not jealous


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> You keep tellin yourself that! Im not jealous


NO I AM GORGEOUS


----------



## robisco11

...seriously...no you are jealous, its ok


----------



## Ser

You are all gorgeous...now get into your working gear and make some pics for us girlies:thumb:.......or i'll get my whip out


----------



## Críostóir

robisco11 said:


> ...seriously...no you are jealous, its ok


Its not my fault God blinked! Ha ha. And Mrs Wee I have photos Ill upload soon  . And I think we need to apologise for hijackin this thread !


----------



## robisco11

Mrs Weeman said:


> You are all gorgeous...now get into your working gear and make some pics for us girlies:thumb:.......*or i'll get my whip out*


promise?


----------



## Ser

Only if you are a very very naughty lad:whistling:


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> Only if you are a very very naughty lad:whistling:


You need to get them slutheels out first luverly:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

I am I am !!!


----------



## Ser

I think we scared the OP away....... :blink: I thought he said he liked the attention:laugh:


----------



## Milky

Ive had this in a pair of rigger boots, jeans and white T shirt...

I was nearly raped !!


----------



## Rossco700

gemilky69 said:


> Ive had this in a pair of rigger boots, jeans and white T shirt...
> 
> I was nearly raped !!


thats only coz I'm a sucker for the rigger boots:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

gemilky69 said:


> Ive had this in a pair of rigger boots, jeans and white T shirt...
> 
> I was nearly raped !!


I'd rape you no matter what you were wearing



Rossco700 said:


> thats only coz I'm a sucker for the rigger boots:lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah, me too.....i suck for a lot less too:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> Yeah, me too.....i suck for a lot less too:lol:


sh1t here come the palpatations again mrs:thumb:


----------



## Ser

:innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

you are just along the road:whistling:

:beer:


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> you are just along the road:whistling:
> 
> :beer:


haha if only:whistling:


----------



## Ser

Rossco700 said:


> You need to get them slutheels out first luverly:thumb:


So which of these two pics should i use for my avi?


----------



## WRT

Are they your new slutheels?  I prefer the 2nd one:thumbup1: Love your calves!

To the OP, yes I get this all the time.


----------



## Ser

yes, my xmas ones I like shoes in the second pic, but prefer my legs in the first one:laugh:

Off to upload my new avi then......thanks babe:wub:


----------



## SK-XO

^ ha did weeman buy you them? he has good taste if so.

I would for one.


----------



## Ser

SK-XO said:


> ^ ha did weeman buy you them? he has good taste if so.
> 
> I would for one.


No, he usually buys me my heels, and deffo does have good taste....but these were my xmas pressie from my MUM:laugh: She handed them over and said "i don't know if these are too reserved for you, you can change them if you don't like them" :lol: I LOVE them


----------



## SK-XO

Mrs Weeman said:


> No, he usually buys me my heels, and deffo does have good taste....but these were my xmas pressie from my MUM:laugh: She handed them over and said "i don't know if these are too reserved for you, you can change them if you don't like them" :lol: I LOVE them


lool. they look good bbes, suit you. You've probs got a porn stars wardrobe ha.

Calves lookin good  .


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

I love them too any pics with you i love :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO

Chris4Pez said:


> I love them too any pics with you i love :whistling:


Your lips not sore from all the ass kissing?

but tbh i'd kiss her ass till my lips were sore so we are equal.


----------



## Ser

SK-XO said:


> lool. they look good bbes, suit you. You've probs got a porn stars wardrobe ha.
> 
> Calves lookin good  .


Yeah....not so good for parents night though:whistling: and they won't let me wear my heels in the gym hall(at school concerts an stuff) I did the responsible thing and bought a knee length skirt, but the heels are not optional:lol:

And thank you:wub:



Chris4Pez said:


> I love them too any pics with you i love :whistling:


 :blush: 

Wonder how the OP will feel when he realises i have stolen the glory from his own whoring thread:lol:


----------



## Ser

SK-XO said:


> Your lips not sore from all the ass kissing?
> 
> but tbh i'd kiss her ass till my lips were sore so we are equal.


C'mon we all like a good rimming

I'll buy some lipbalm:devil2: my ego is swollen and throbbing...and i'm loving it as much as i love the shoes, well maybe not quite as much as the shoes....but close:thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO

Mrs Weeman said:


> C'mon we all like a good rimming
> 
> I'll buy some lipbalm:devil2: my ego is swollen and throbbing...and i'm loving it as much as i love the shoes, well maybe not quite as much as the shoes....but close:thumbup1:


Lmfao you at parents night, weeman a big bodybuilder cnut and you a tidy dressed like a pornstar. What a combination :lol: .

I know your heads gonna pop in a minute. Need to stop feeding you compliments, I'd start giving you cheek but your not really that far away and would probs kidnap me  .


----------



## WRT

Mrs Weeman said:


> C'mon we all like a good rimming
> 
> I'll buy some lipbalm:devil2: my ego is *swollen and throbbing*...and i'm loving it as much as i love the shoes, well maybe not quite as much as the shoes....but close:thumbup1:


Only your ego?!


----------



## Ser

SK-XO said:


> Lmfao you at parents night, weeman a big bodybuilder cnut and you a tidy dressed like a pornstar. What a combination :lol: .
> 
> I know your heads gonna pop in a minute. Need to stop feeding you compliments, *I'd start giving you cheek but your not really that far away and would probs kidnap me*  .


You would LOVE IT! :lol: I know this cause you are purposefully putting idea's into my head:bounce:



WRT said:


> Only your ego?!


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: errrr.....no


----------



## SK-XO

Mrs Weeman said:


> You would LOVE IT! :lol: I know this cause you are purposefully putting idea's into my head:bounce:
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: errrr.....no


Lolll. This forum should really be called www.uk-sex-n-muscle.co.uk


----------



## Ser

:lol: nah, then i would lose interest:lol:

The OP should have posted pics...i did give him plenty of time before i whored in his thread(even though he was offline:whistling:  )


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> So which of these two pics should i use for my avi?


Holy smokes batman.... pic 2 for me all the way:thumb:


----------



## Ser

finally joining us again?


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> finally joining us again?


Yes I was killing Nazi's on the Xbox:thumb:


----------



## Ser

sure you were....... :lol: we all know you were having 'alone time'....now pics? :lol:


----------



## Ser

In fact, get over to ramsays doll thread and join in the 'ghost' scene.....


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> In fact, get over to ramsays doll thread and join in the 'ghost' scene.....


Rossco runs to get his Richeous Brothers LP..................... :whistling:


----------



## Ser

its all male....us women are all over it like a rash!!!!!


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> its all male....us women are all over it like a rash!!!!!


Can't beat a bit of man love, with all female cast spectators:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

There with bells on......


----------



## Rossco700

Tinkerbells??? :thumb:


----------



## Ser

.....


----------



## Ser

not me in pic(obviously) lol


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> not me in pic(obviously) lol


and certainly not half as hot! :wink:


----------



## Ser

sook! :lol:

flattery will get you everywhere:thumb:


----------



## Diesel Power

RedKola said:


> I agree - pics?
> 
> In work gear preferably!
> 
> Cheers


I'll see if one the lads on site have got a camera and then will get them up loaded


----------



## Diesel Power

Mrs Weeman said:


> I think we scared the OP away....... :blink: I thought he said he liked the attention:laugh:


Sorry babe didn't get back on here, yeah I love the attention. Like Rossco7000 said hope you like gunnage because I'm packing:cool2:


----------



## Diesel Power

Mrs Weeman said:


> Yeah....not so good for parents night though:whistling: and they won't let me wear my heels in the gym hall(at school concerts an stuff) I did the responsible thing and bought a knee length skirt, but the heels are not optional:lol:
> 
> And thank you:wub:
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Wonder how the OP will feel when he realises i have stolen the glory from his own whoring thread:lol:


 If they are your legs on display not slightest bit bothered.


----------



## Diesel Power

To the OP, yes I get this all the time.


----------



## Diesel Power

gemilky69 said:


> Ive had this in a pair of rigger boots, jeans and white T shirt...
> 
> I was nearly raped !!


Feel as though this I've been kept out of some man secret on how to pull, a local gym gets full of birds when it does spinning and yoga etc, think I'll hang outside when they finish in work gear, maybe put on abit of a gun show for them:rockon:


----------



## Ser

Diesel Power said:


> I'll see if one the lads on site have got a camera and then will get them up loaded


pics are important.....you can't tease the uk-m ladies with a post like your first post and not back it up....we will hunt you down:lol:



Diesel Power said:


> If they are your legs on display not slightest bit bothered.


yes, they are my legs:thumb:


----------



## Diesel Power

Mrs Weeman said:


> pics are important.....you can't tease the uk-m ladies with a post like your first post and not back it up....we will hunt you down:lol:
> 
> yes, they are my legs:thumb:


Never thought it would get such a response, and being a bit of a chauvanist didn't think there would be any fit birds on here. Does ur bloke mind u flirting so much, I wouldn't be so happy.but u can hunt me down anytime:lol:


----------



## robisco11

Diesel Power said:


> Never thought it would get such a response, and being a bit of a chauvanist didn't think there would be any fit birds on here. *Does ur bloke mind u flirting so much*, I wouldn't be so happy.but u can hunt me down anytime:lol:


he encourages it....bless Weeman


----------



## Ser

ahhh the innocence of newbs......

Don't worry weeman will be along soon to flirt with you too:thumb:


----------



## Diesel Power

Mrs Weeman said:


> ahhh the innocence of newbs......
> 
> Don't worry weeman will be along soon to flirt with you too:thumb:


Always fancied a threesome, although in my head I was always the only bloke


----------



## weeman

Diesel Power said:


> Never thought it would get such a response, and being a bit of a chauvanist didn't think there would be any fit birds on here. Does ur bloke mind u flirting so much, I wouldn't be so happy.but u can hunt me down anytime:lol:


I dont mind you flirting with her at all so long as you follow thru and give her what she wants:thumb:



robisco11 said:


> he encourages it....bless Weeman


me?noooooooo,i'm the jealous type,seriously,i am!!

yeah ok i think the copious pics of her with other mens cocks in her prob shoots that one down in flames:lol: :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> ahhh the innocence of newbs......
> 
> Don't worry weeman will be along soon to flirt with you too:thumb:


Well he did say he was packing some gunnage babe,and you know me,i'm an arm guy (he better not have better fkn guns than me:cursing: :cursing: ) :lol: :lol:



Diesel Power said:


> Always fancied a threesome, although in my head I was always the only bloke


aaah 3sums are so last century,gangbangs are the way forward to satisfy the greedy girls:thumbup1::laugh:


----------



## Diesel Power

weeman said:


> I dont mind you flirting with her at all so long as you follow thru and give her what she wants:thumb:
> 
> me?noooooooo,i'm the jealous type,seriously,i am!!
> 
> yeah ok i think the copious pics of her with other mens cocks in her prob shoots that one down in flames:lol: :lol:
> 
> Well he did say he was packing some gunnage babe,and you know me,i'm an arm guy (he better not have better fkn guns than me:cursing: :cursing: ) :lol: :lol:
> 
> *aaah 3sums are so last century,gangbangs are the way forward to satisfy the greedy girls* :thumbup1: :laugh:


Never need help in satisfying girls:tongue:


----------



## Milky

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'd rape you no matter what you were wearing
> 
> Yeah, me too.....i suck for a lot less too:lol:


I'm very flattered my dear and you can sod off !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diesel Power

Yeah, me too.....i suck for a lot less too



gemilky69 said:


> I'm very flattered my dear *and you can sod off *!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


you ****IN love it


----------



## weeman

Diesel Power said:


> Never need help in satisfying girls:tongue:


thats because you havent tried my mrs mate:lol: :lol:

Just think The Crazy 88 attacking Uma Thurman in Kill Bill 2,thats how adept she is at dealing with rooms full of guys,only she doesnt use a sword,only her holes,limbs and slut heels:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

weeman said:


> thats because you havent tried my mrs mate:lol: :lol:
> 
> Just think The Crazy 88 attacking Uma Thurman in Kill Bill 2,thats how adept she is at dealing with rooms full of guys,only she doesnt use a sword,only her holes,limbs and slut heels:thumbup1:


This poor fella will wonder what the f*ck he's got himself into !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diesel Power

weeman said:


> thats because you havent tried my mrs mate:lol: :lol:
> 
> Just think The Crazy 88 attacking Uma Thurman in Kill Bill 2,thats how adept she is at dealing with rooms full of guys,only she doesnt use a sword,only her holes,limbs and *slut heels* :thumbup1:


****in love slut heels, although quite an interesting visual in my head after reading ur description


----------



## Rossco700

gemilky69 said:


> This poor fella will wonder what the f*ck he's got himself into !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aye its all fun and games till someone gets raped:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

gemilky69 said:


> This poor fella will wonder what the f*ck he's got himself into !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol:thats an understatement,i still do and i've been here 10 years lmao



Diesel Power said:


> ****in love slut heels, although quite an interesting visual in my head after reading ur description


:thumbup1:even her comfy slippers are slut heels mate,thats the level of slut we're talkin here:thumbup1: :lol:



Rossco700 said:


> Aye its all fun and games till someone gets raped:lol: :lol:


or worsemg: :blink: :laugh:


----------



## Diesel Power

weeman said:


> :lol:thats an understatement,i still do and i've been here 10 years lmao
> 
> :thumbup1:even her comfy slippers are slut heels mate,thats the level of slut we're talkin here:thumbup1: :lol:
> 
> or worsemg: :blink: :laugh:


She sounds my kinda woman, fancy lending her for a bit?


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> :lol:thats an understatement,i still do and i've been here 10 years lmao
> 
> :thumbup1:even her comfy slippers are slut heels mate,thats the level of slut we're talkin here:thumbup1: :lol:
> 
> or worsemg: :blink: :laugh:


Fcukin hell Bri, check you out with your new avi..... thats 2 members of the same household stiffening up the Rossco:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Diesel Power said:


> She sounds my kinda woman, fancy lending her for a bit?


take pics/record the event and send her back home full and its a deal:thumb:



Rossco700 said:


> Fcukin hell Bri, check you out with your new avi..... thats 2 members of the same household stiffening up the Rossco:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: its a year old mate,trying to motivate myself,Rams gnr be lookin awesome soon so i need to get my finger out lol


----------



## Diesel Power

weeman said:


> take pics/record the event and send her back home full and its a deal:thumb:
> 
> Only if you'll come and be recorder/photographer bigboy?


----------



## Críostóir

PMSL


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> take pics/record the event and send her back home full and its a deal:thumb:
> 
> :lol: :lol: its a year old mate,trying to motivate myself,Rams gnr be lookin awesome soon so i need to get my finger out lol


Well if you need to get a finger out, I need to get a fist or maybe 2 out. 2010's the year though bud:thumb:


----------



## weeman

Diesel Power said:


> If we had a sitter and i could be there damn right,but most likely be a solo flight for Ser,so i guess i'll just have to sit at home tearing my cock off at the thought of whats going on :thumbup1:
> 
> lol if you could see me now you'd wonder if its the same person as in the avy mate,luckily i have god like genetics,the recuperation abilities of superman and the gear stash of an international drugs baron,should be back to tip top in about 3 weeks :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> Aye know what you mean mucker, I'm exactly the same.......... well 2 out of 3 aint bad hahaha:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

weeman said:


> I will use the defence l use for a lot of off season / retired BBr's Weeman..
> 
> AT LEAST YOU HAVE BEEN THERE MATE !
> 
> Respect is due...
> 
> :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

gemilky69 said:


> lol cheers mate,i just like being overly harsh with myself,i say i'm out a shape and small but i still got 19'' pipes,abs,34'' waist lol but yeah its what i deem as me looking sh1te,the joys of a bodybuilders mind eh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

gemilky69 said:


> I will use the defence l use for a lot of off season / retired BBr's Weeman..
> 
> AT LEAST YOU HAVE BEEN THERE MATE !
> 
> Respect is due...
> 
> :thumbup1:


Don't you go making his head any bigger!!!!! There will be no space for me or the kids if it gets any bigger:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

nice avi mrs weeman; you have a good pair of gastrocnemius muscles there!!


----------



## weeman

Callofthewild said:


> nice avi mrs weeman; you have a good pair of gastrocnemius muscles there!!


mate,she is blonde and is a slut,you'll have to dumb that down a bit and say it to her in a much more vulgar way if you expect her to take you seriously at all:lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

weeman said:


> mate,she is blonde and is a slut,you'll have to dumb that down a bit and say it to her in a much more vulgar way if you expect her to take you seriously at all:lol: :lol:


hahaha Ill take that onboard!

Click me!!

and me!!

PS why cant I embed vids onto this thread.........


----------



## Diesel Power




----------



## RedKola

Hahahaha :lol:



Sounds like a date! :lol:


----------



## weeman




----------



## Diesel Power




----------



## weeman

fuk it,thats what lube was invented for :lol:


----------



## Diesel Power

weeman said:


> fuk it,thats what lube was invented for :lol:


Yeah but may strugle to get a good ****in grip (**** I sound like a ****) Think I'm going to stop coming on here


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> fuk it,thats what lube was invented for :lol:


You're saying all this now.....but what if he looks like Sloth out the Goonies?!? :lol: :lol: :lol:

:rockon:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> You're saying all this now.....but what if he looks like Sloth out the Goonies?!? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :rockon:


I've done worse mg:

Just think back to my tale of the 'fingering sweaty inner thigh' story i told you and Rams at yours last year:lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

I've not forgotten Bri! :lol: Hahaha! :lol:

Burned into my mind that has! :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Stop scaring the newbies Bri and Mrs Weeman, he sounds like he's suddenly realising your

not joking:lol:


----------



## Diesel Power

tel3563 said:


> Stop scaring the newbies Bri and Mrs Weeman, he sounds like he's suddenly realising your
> 
> not joking:lol:


I realised that about ten posts ago, good job I'm comfortable with my manliness and have testosterone to spare or I may need to have give my self a shot of it.


----------



## redxs

Diesel Power said:


> Yeah but may strugle to get a good ****in grip (**** I sound like a ****) Think I'm going to stop coming on here


NO CARRY ON LOL


----------



## Ser

tel3563 said:


> Stop scaring the newbies Bri and Mrs Weeman, he sounds like he's suddenly realising your
> 
> not joking:lol:


ssshhhhhhh! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redxs

hola mrs weeman


----------



## Ser

Hey sweetie, how are you settling in?


----------



## Críostóir

Im settling in just fine thanks for askin :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Diesel Power

redxs said:


> NO CARRY ON LOL


Carry on with what though is the question:whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

rude boy :blowme: :clap: :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## Diesel Power

Callofthewild said:


> rude boy :blowme: :clap: :gun_bandana: :2guns:


WHO?


----------

